

South Africa Education Department bans Open Source Software - scmurcott
http://www.webaddict.co.za/2013/10/09/south-africa-education-department-bans-open-source-software/

======
anjalimullanyny
Response from SA Dept of Basic Education:
[http://www.education.gov.za/Newsroom/MediaReleases/tabid/347...](http://www.education.gov.za/Newsroom/MediaReleases/tabid/347/ctl/Details/mid/2327/ItemID/3820/Default.aspx)

------
Nux
Very interesting. If this is true someone got some nice pocket money from
Microsoft for this one.

